# PHRF rating for 1975 Rival 32 sloop



## Ronbye (Nov 16, 2005)

There are not many Rivals on this side of the pond (Atlantic Ocean) and I am trying to find out what the rating is for my Rival 32. The Rival 36 and 41 rate somewhere between 140 to 165. I suspect that my Rival 32 will rate somewhere around the 200 mark.Does anybody know for sure


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Rivall 323 PHRF*

Nothing is listed in the National PHRF book as of 2000. The Rival 34 is listed at 162 and the Rival 36 is shown between 144 and and 174 depending upon area. Your best bet is to conact you local PHRF authority and submit an application. If I had to guess, and assuming they had the same designer and the boats were marketed as a series, I'd say the boat would be in the 189 range. 200 seems a bit optimistic, but like I said, contact your local suthority. They'll have access to the boats IMS certificate and can interpolate a PHRF measurement from that. +


----------

